# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Oda ( sofra ) Drenicake

## projekti21_dk

Duke parë se në Forum janë hapur shumë "Sofra", mendova që edhe unë ta hap një të titulluar: *Oda drenicake*. Te ne dhoma e veçantë për mysafirë quhet "Odë".

Dhe ynë, si hapës i kësaj "Ode", sipas një rregulli të pashkruar, më duhet të flas më së pakut, sepse konaku është imi ( yni - drenicakëve), ndërsa muhabeti ( fjala) është i mysafirëve.

Prandaj miq të dashur,
Mirëseerdhët në sofrën drenicake!

----------


## Kujtim Demiri

oj Drenic a boni na boni konak a jo...

----------


## e panjohura

*
Drenicas e drenicase!
Eni shpejt mos bani naze
Pran oxhakut ne odat tona
Buqe kenga plot hare
Lum si ne ore lum si ne!

Te kendojm per bac Ademin
Shaban Polluzhen Shoten e Azemin
Te luajm loj qe i luajten te paret
Te kendohet te ndalen te qaret!*

----------


## projekti21_dk

[QUOTE=e panjohura;2106435]*
Drenicas e drenicase!
Eni shpejt mos bani naze
Pran oxhakut ne odat tona
Buqe kenga plot hare
Lum si ne ore lum si ne!

Te kendojm per bac Ademin
Shaban Polluzhen Shoten e Azemin
Te luajm loj qe i luajten te paret
Te kendohet te ndalen te qaret!*[/QUOTE

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Unë si stërnip Drenice,mirë se Ju gjej dajallarë !

A o dhezë noj oxhak,a ka dru,hyzmeçarë...?

Jungjatjeta Drenicë !

----------


## Testim

Mirëse erdhe karkaxholl, konaku jena na , drenicakët.  :buzeqeshje: 

Bujrum pak fli me rasoj hahahah

----------


## projekti21_dk

> oj Drenic a boni na boni konak a jo...


O mirëseerdhe Kujtim Demiri!
Te ne thuhet: "Dera e odës për mikun ashtu gjithmonë e hapun"
Ardhshi me këmbë të mbarë e me faqe të bardhë!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *
> Drenicas e drenicase!
> Eni shpejt mos bani naze
> Pran oxhakut ne odat tona
> Buqe kenga plot hare
> Lum si ne ore lum si ne!
> 
> Te kendojm per bac Ademin
> Shaban Polluzhen Shoten e Azemin
> ...


Mirëseerdhe " e panjohura "
Të faleminderit për këtë këngë ( poezi ) kaq të bukur!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Unë si stërnip Drenice,mirë se Ju gjej dajallarë !
> 
> A o dhezë noj oxhak,a ka dru,hyzmeçarë...?
> 
> Jungjatjeta Drenicë !


Mirëseerdhe i dashur nip ( Guri i Kuq ).
Te ne në Drenicë thuhet:
- Kush asht ma i bardhë se pllumi?
dhe rrjedhimisht jepet përgjigja:
-Nipi te dajtë.

----------


## salihaj

Shotë Galica ngujue në shpi,
Ka vu pushkën n'janin sy
Fort lufton me asqeri.

Mos, bre nanë, çka je kah flet?
Kush s'ka rrnu, tha, treqind vjet.
Fort po ban Shota gajret,
Sa herë qet, ka nji po e vret.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Shotë Galica ngujue në shpi,
> Ka vu pushkën n'janin sy
> Fort lufton me asqeri.
> 
> Mos, bre nanë, çka je kah flet?
> Kush s'ka rrnu, tha, treqind vjet.
> Fort po ban Shota gajret,
> Sa herë qet, ka nji po e vret.


Përshëndetje "salihaj" dhe mirëseerdhe në Odën drenicake!

----------


## skender76

> Duke parë se në Forum janë hapur shumë "Sofra", mendova që edhe unë ta hap një të titulluar: *Oda drenicake*. Te ne dhoma e veçantë për mysafirë quhet "Odë".
> 
> Dhe ynë, si hapës i kësaj "Ode", sipas një rregulli të pashkruar, më duhet të flas më së pakut, sepse konaku është imi ( yni - drenicakëve), ndërsa muhabeti ( fjala) është i mysafirëve.
> 
> Prandaj miq të dashur,
> Mirëseerdhët në sofrën drenicake!


Mir se ju gjeta Drenicas.Rregullat e ods, mir nuk i di por me ju kam qef te rri.Sofer burrash qe me fol dinpranojn vdekjen, por jo robnin.Ktu n'ni qoshe tash po ulemfjalt e tuja du me nigjupara t'moshumve un perkulemasht tok e Azemit, ket se kam harru.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Mir se ju gjeta Drenicas.Rregullat e ods, mir nuk i di por me ju kam qef te rri.Sofer burrash qe me fol dinpranojn vdekjen, por jo robnin.Ktu n'ni qoshe tash po ulemfjalt e tuja du me nigjupara t'moshumve un perkulemasht tok e Azemit, ket se kam harru.


Përshëndetje dhe mirëseerdhe Skëndo!
Jo, mysafiri nuk do të ulet në një qoshe, por në vendin e merituar - te oxhaku.

----------


## skender76

> Jo, mysafiri nuk do të ulet në një qoshe, por në vendin e merituar - te oxhaku.


adem-adem, s'kaloka fjal n'od pa e peshu i zoti i shpis :buzeqeshje: Faleminers per pritjen.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Daja Adem,
Nipi ner daje,nuk ka te drejte fjale n`ode t`burrave para dajve e musafireve,po qi pate nevoje per noj fare hyzmeti ketu m`ke.Kaftorri do dru dajo...haaa, pe merr vesh...

Mirmetshi !

----------


## Arben-30

> Duke parë se në Forum janë hapur shumë "Sofra", mendova që edhe unë ta hap një të titulluar: *Oda drenicake*. Te ne dhoma e veçantë për mysafirë quhet "Odë".
> 
> Dhe ynë, si hapës i kësaj "Ode", sipas një rregulli të pashkruar, më duhet të flas më së pakut, sepse konaku është imi ( yni - drenicakëve), ndërsa muhabeti ( fjala) është i mysafirëve.
> 
> Prandaj miq të dashur,
> Mirëseerdhët në sofrën drenicake!


*Mire se te gjeta Z.Adem .Pershendetje te gjitheve !!!
Une po ulem pran Oxhakut se shum ftohte jasht !*

----------


## salihaj

Kur njeni flet, tjerët ndëgjojnë. Rregull O D E
Ai që tutet kurr mos t'tutet.
Aleti punon e i zoti lavdohet.
Ankimi është gjysë lype.
Anmikut livdoju e mikut ankoju.
Ara qanë për punëtor të mirë.
Ara nuk shtohet me megjë, por me kuletë.
Arës e qikës nuk i dihet ajami. 
Mjafton për sonte se oda ka rregull.

----------


## salihaj

Fli me pestil të dardhave e rasoj përmas!

----------


## bili99

Pershendetje   per   te gjithe   nga  Drenica.. do   perpiqem  me   vargje  ,eshte  si  veshtire  per  nje  Ode -Sofer     speciale  si  kjo:



Jungjatjeta   Oda   e  Drenices

Me  ra   rruga  kendej pari,
Ne  kete   Ode nder-shqiptari.
Ku   ka   caj   ,uje   dhe   dhalle,
ku   ka   gjak  shqiptari  vale.

Krejt     Drenica    bitevi,
Ne  robni  te  shkaut  zi .
Por,  dhe   sot   ne  kete  liri,
Gjithe  o kone dhe ka me  kone  Shqipni.  
..................................................  ........

Me   dyfeket   nga  Prekazi.
Ku  vdesin  burrat    tuj  kendue,
Zog   i  shqipes  del nga  kafazi,
Oj  , Drenice   qofsh   bekue.

Si   bletet   kur   thurin   hoja,
ku   e   zen   vendin  mjalta
zemerbardhet   nga  Buroja
Fole   shqipesh  krahearta.

Vrazhdesi     si   Acareva,
oj,  fortesa  e  lirise.
Me   Galica   dhe   Radisheva,
Boletinin  e  Baces   Ise.

Njeqind   vjet   kamekryq  te   rri,
n'Oden  tende    me  ndegju.
Per   hjeka   dhe   trimni,
kurre   kuvendi  s'ka   me   mbaru.

Me   pleqnimet   nga   Obria,
n'Oden  tende qylymmbuluar.
N'zemra   gjalle  ka  ndejt  Shqipnia,
O  , shqiponja  n'flamur valuar.

Neper  shekuj   pushke  ke  qit,
Oj  trimneshe  ,qendrese   celike.
N'zemer   tende   eshte   skalit,
Harte  e  Shqipnise   Etnike.


Sa  t'jete   jeta  permbi  toke,
n' Ty  do  rri  ndezur   zjarri i   lirise.
per  atdhe   je  koke  per   koke,
Permendorja   e   Shqipnise.

Je  Martire   pernjemend,
gjithe   shqiptaret    borxh   ta   kemi.
Ne   Prekaz   te   shenjtin     vend,
N'peligrimazh   dhe   haxh  te   vemi.




..................................................  ........
Kur t'me     bije   rruga  andej,
gjithe   Drenica   eshte  Ode  per  mua.
shpirtshqiptari   Ti  nxen   nder   dej,
Drenice   !   shume  te   dua.


Pak   Drenice   kam   shijuar:
*Kam  qene   tek   Kulla e  rrenuar  e  Tahir  Mehes(si  student-1987),,
*Kam  qene  tek Kulla  e Isa  Boletinit,   dhe ne  Tetorin qe  lam  pas(2008)    u  perkula tek  
* Memoriali   i  Komandantit  Adem Jashari.
Ka   magji  Drenica     te  merr   malli , sa  ta  largohesh  te mbet  koka  pas  ,sikur  ke  lene gjene  me  te  shtrenjte  -   gjakun.

Me  nderime  per  Oden  e  Drenices,

bili99

----------


## Çaushi

> Pershendetje   per   te gjithe   nga  Drenica.. do   perpiqem  me   vargje  ,eshte  si  veshtire  per  nje  Ode -Sofer     speciale  si  kjo:
> 
> Jungjatjeta   Oda   e  Drenices
> 
> Me  ra   rruga  kendej pari,
> Ne  kete   Ode nder-shqiptari.
> Ku   ka   caj   ,uje   dhe   dhalle,
> ku   ka   gjak  shqiptari  vale.
> 
> ...


*
Jungjatjeta ....!

Motra e Vllezer Shqiptare!
Kam kenaqesin te u pershendes 
e t'ju them....
Mire se keni ardhe ne Oden e Drenices!

Faleminderit te gjithve ...!
Nje falenderim teper te veqante dhe shume special per Mikun tim bili99 ,per vargjet kaq te ndjera qe ke sjell... te lumte mendja e zemra ....vargjet tuja miku ime kane burim zemren tuaj FALEMINDERIT!*

*Per te gjithe Ju musafir te kesaj Ode - Sofre :*
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=t19YQS65FhA


*Nga Drenica u percjell urimet me te mira ...
shendet e te mira ku do qe jeni!
Miku Juaj,Çaushi!*

----------

